# Schaumburg, Illinois Meeting



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Aaawww, crap! I used to live right down there. Now I live in downtown Chicago and I have no car.


----------



## Juke (Apr 8, 2006)

First time here. Know of any other support groups in the Chicago area?


----------



## mrjunior (Apr 23, 2006)

Cool, when is the next meeting May 2006? How many people have attended and what is the age and gender ratio? thanks



darknightt said:


> *What:* Meeting #9 CBT based support group
> 
> *Who:* Anyone is welcome to attend.
> 
> ...


----------

